
First secure email service that uses Signal Protocol - mayermm
https://criptext.com/
======
classicsnoot
Is this project affiliated with Signal outside of using their protocol? I have
been a faithful TextSecure user for years, but the service has been falling
down of late, particularly Signal calls and group texts with non-Signal users,
so I am leery of getting involved with another Signal team project...

~~~
mayermm
No, it's not affiliated in any way with Signal. It uses the Signal Protocol
open source library for encrypting each email.

------
nyxtom
Doesn't seem to be working for me. I downloaded/installed the client for mac
and I got errors generating keys. :/

~~~
mayermm
Thanks for this feedback, we're gonna look into what could be the problem.

